# 1590b Boards



## BuddytheReow (Jul 2, 2021)

Are there any boards out there that will fit in a 1590b enclosure? I’ve got 2 on my workbench looking for a home


----------



## music6000 (Jul 2, 2021)

Chickenhead - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to D*A*M Red Rooster




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Coda (Jul 2, 2021)

I fit a Fuzz-rite in a 1590b. An FY-2, too. The BossTone I build wouldn’t fit, though…mostly due to the jacks and the pots…


----------



## finebyfine (Jul 2, 2021)

Wouldn't surprise me if you could jam a Two sticks of derm into even a 1590LB with the right offboard components and a lil luck


----------



## spi (Jul 2, 2021)

A bunch of the fuzz and overdrives will fit.

Check the dimensions of the PCBs on the build docs.  The ones that are 1.95 width will fit. Some of them bump into length constraints though.  Below 1.5 should still plenty of space, beyond that they might start to get tight.  

Check out this thread: My recent batch/1590B builds. | PedalPCB Community Forum

@TheSin was able to squeeze boards as big as the Pauper and Glory Hole in.  Those are almost 2" in length.


----------



## JamieJ (Jul 3, 2021)

A zendrive fits - on the additional info on the website it gives the PCB dimensions you just compare that to the data sheet of the 1590B so you can find the circuit you are interested in most rather than just building it because it fits.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 3, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if you could jam a Two sticks of derm into even a 1590LB with the right offboard components and a lil luck


Gahhhh You got me hooked on the Derm when you said it would fit 1590A, now you're just messin' with me!




Tiger Boost and similar would fit 1590B with top-jacks. ONE BIG KNOB to rule them all...


----------



## coltonius (Jul 3, 2021)

I've shoehorned an Informant (DRV) into a 1590B without too much fuss!

The JHS 3 Series Fuzz and Fuzz Foundry will both fit with a wee bit of sanding on the sides. I've done both of those in a 1590B as well.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 3, 2021)

PS: I know you've already got the 1590B enclosures, but for future reference and anyone stumbling on this thread:
 another great option is to use a Hammond 1590TRPB...






Blue, Grey, Green, Red, Orange and unfinished (not shown).

I prefer them to 1590B because they're deeper (although now there's the B2, and there was always the BS). 
The trapezoid shape gives you a little more room for controls and top-jacks, but inverted can also be useful for adding an extra stomper. 

Super-versatile enclosure.


----------



## Coda (Jul 3, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> PS: I know you've already got the 1590B enclosures, but for future reference and anyone stumbling on this thread:
> another great option is to use a Hammond 1590TRPB...
> 
> 
> ...


I also like the octagon ones. They are huge, though…


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 3, 2021)

And TRPC is a good trapezoid for larger ie wide PCBs or dual circuit builds...


----------



## TheSin (Jul 3, 2021)

spi said:


> A bunch of the fuzz and overdrives will fit.
> 
> Check the dimensions of the PCBs on the build docs.  The ones that are 1.95 width will fit. Some of them bump into length constraints though.  Below 1.5 should still plenty of space, beyond that they might start to get tight.
> 
> ...


Correct, a Mach 1 & Constrictor as well. Top mount jacks on all too. I’m about to do Protein blue in a 1590b. It’s a bit of a challenge but doable.


----------



## Chris411 (Jul 7, 2021)

I've stuffed a ton of PedalPCB builds into a 1590B (or 1590B2 or 1590BS) -- with top jacks, even!

You can be pretty confident that if the Build Document says that the width of the board is 1.95in, that it'll fit in that B footprint.  

Just from my current to-dos: Cataclysm Delay, Cross Contaminator, Greengage Overdrive, Informant Overdrive, Pauper, Seabed Delay, Simulcast, Son of Ben Preamp, Sugarbag Overdrive, Twin Face, Ungula, Waddle Box, and Woodpecker Tremolo.  

Of those I've built into 1590B (also check out 1550B -- slightly bigger footprint): ADHD, Blue Breaker, Calamity Fuzz, Chop Shop, Cobalt Drive, Dream Fuzz, Ermahgerd Fuzz, Glory Hole, Little Green Scream Machine, Mantle Fuzz, Muroidea, Octanaut, Pendulum (1590B2), Procrastinator, Quarantine Fuzz, Roboto (1590B2), Sunflower Fuzz, and Zapper (1590B2).

And I like the trapezoid pedals, too!  I've put Chaos Machine, Parenthesis Fuzz, Stockade Overdrive, and Superheterodyne Receiver into large trapezoids; and Terrarium, Abyss, and Seahorse into small ones.

I built the Paragon, Kliche, and Duocast into 1590B3; VHS and Brown Betty into 1590Y, Crystal Drive and El Sol Distortion into 1590G2 (with top jacks, even!), and the smallest of all -- Squidward into a 1550Q!

A couple of these have required a little shaving of the PCB, and they almost all require some compact 1/4" and DC jacks.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jul 8, 2021)

I'm more concerned about the depth of the enclosure considering the pot, the board, and then a few electrolytic caps sticking out. Will they fit?


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 9, 2021)

Make sure you get the B2, or the BS and the 1590TRPB is quite deep compared to a stock 1590B.

PS: While the 1550B has a slightly bigger footprint than the 1590B, the 1550 is 1mm shallower at 26mm vs 1590B's 27mm.
The way I tend to cram things in, 1mm can be a make or break situation.


----------

